# What is best for flake pop



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looking to buy some new LSP for my pearlescent black VW and want to get the best flake pop.

What new products are you guys and girls using these days that will give fantastic flake pop?:argie:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire is the best ive used so far m8.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Never thought of Blackfire. :thumb:
Zaino Z2 recently and REALLY like it, but I've got the habit to feed. Been doing well recently too not buying stuff:lol:


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

+1 for blackfire also cg celeste detalligio is fairly good imo dont know if others think the same


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant + Blackfire Deep Gloss Spray Sealant :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

The new Chemical Guys Blacklight Sealant and V7 Hybrid really bring out the flake on the metallic black Landrover Discovery:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Werkstatt


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Autoglym HD - I think you have a pot?


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Another one for Blackfire. The Werkstat kit is supposed to be good for flake pop.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Another Blackfire Midnight Sun fan here.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Think you would be looking more to sealants as such a thin clear film will show flake best.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Blackfire sealant is awesome and so easy to use, Werkstat is good but have not used it on anything metalic yet so cant say.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Polishing is what will bring out your flake, your lsp is only going to make a little tiny bit of difference.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Polishing is what will bring out your flake, your lsp is only going to make a little tiny bit of difference.


As above to, I would recomend using the full blackfire kit, the polish is realy good too.

Not the best lighting to show the flake but this after correction with menz, an IPA wipedown and then blackfire Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Carlack NSC topped off with a couple of layers of Carlack LLS really brings the metallic flake out.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Autoglym HD - I think you have a pot?


:lol: Yes I have a pot and it is fantastic. It's just this money burning a hole in my pocket, you see.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

+1 Werkstat. Looks fine on metallic silver / light colours.
Not tried it yet on a dark/black vehicle...


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Polishing is what will bring out your flake, your lsp is only going to make a little tiny bit of difference.


I disagree. I polished my car and sealed with Sonus SFX4. Looked ok but it didn't look anything like my mates Golf GTi in terms of depth of shine - he uses a wax. So after some research I got some Blackfire Midnight Sun wax, IPA'd and applied that.

Now the flake looks stunning - there are colours in there I've never seen before. In comparison the sealed paint looked almost solid rather than metallic. I still use the SFX4 on the wife's car, that's silver and it works well on that.

I'm no expert but can speak from experience.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Disagree all you want, polished paint will pop and shine dull unpolished paint won't. Your experience is of a polished paint, do you think blackfire would've made untreated paint shine?


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Disagree all you want, polished paint will pop and shine dull unpolished paint won't. Your experience is of a polished paint, do you think blackfire would've made untreated paint shine?


Not at all, I'm just saying that comparing a sealant and a wax on exactly the same paint showed that the Blackfire made the flake pop alot more than the sealant did, with the SFX4 the paint looked almost solid. The LSP you use does make a significant difference.

Of course the prep is key, you can't polish a turd after all......


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

a couple of us from here polished an m3 yesterday, then the owner got in on the action with the DA and Clearkote Pink Moose Glaze (a mix of vanilla and red moose glazes) and it was really showing off the flake with a mix of the polishing, which really brought it out, then the glaze.. 
it was topped off with 2 coats of purple haze.
(the camera flash was bouncing light around a bit lol. its not the best camera for inside pics for some reason)


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Another round for Blackfire Kit...


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

For me its Prima Banana gloss or BG/Hydro,nothing has been better. Easy on easy off and looks can't be beat.
Before i discovered BG I really liked a product called SWAX ( n/a anymore) , CG WMF ,OS ,RMG/CMW and RMG followed by Vics chaos ( for me Chaos was better than red for bling and flake pop) I have BF WD and haven't had a chance to try.
I just ordered Supernatual Hybrid I hope its doesn't mute flake.
I think BL/V7 are awesome but it didn't look as good as BG ,BG/hydro JMO.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Werkstat... I've yet to see anything highlight flake like Prime and jett...

Some pics using prime strong by hand. I had polished the car via lime prime and it looked great... Then I used the prime it blew me away. It genuinly made a massive difference to the flake pop.

No wax or glaze used at this point...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger :thumb:


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

gally said:


> Werkstat... I've yet to see anything highlight flake like Prime and jett...
> 
> Some pics using prime strong by hand. I had polished the car via lime prime and it looked great... Then I used the prime it blew me away. It genuinly made a massive difference to the flake pop.
> 
> No wax or glaze used at this point...


It looks like there is no one product fits all. I bought the whole werkstat line then traded it because it muted my flake the most out of any product I have ever tired besides durgagloss 105 & aquawax ( which I traded also).
Clearly your metallic looks awesome. My car is a 06 Mazda speed6 in velocity red mica with tons and tons of flake and so far Prima Banana gloss has been the best.


----------



## mk1 (Feb 13, 2007)

+1 for blackfire, havent worked for a while but today I found the time to work on my new bike. It's triumph blazing orange and if you know the color you know it has lots of flakes! I found the best combo in the afpp setting over night and topped of with dodo PH!

The paint looks dripping wet and the flake pop is insane!!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Another vote here for Werkstat.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Carlack (or Werkstatt ) is probably the most optically clear product available so will allow the most flake through. When you look at it by eye though most syntheic sealants on well prepped paint look great. Often catching a product in the best light makes a real difference to it looks.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Superspec said:


> Not at all, I'm just saying that comparing a sealant and a wax on exactly the same paint showed that the Blackfire made the flake pop alot more than the sealant did, with the SFX4 the paint looked almost solid. The LSP you use does make a significant difference.
> 
> Of course the prep is key, you can't polish a turd after all......


Is that the Blackfire wax or sealant? The two sealants are virtually (if not) identical as is the Fourstar and should leave a ultra slick finish. For me SFX-4 is massively overlooked. The only other product I've ever tried that left as slick a finish as SFX-4 (Fourstar and Blackfire) is the Menzerna Powerlock. All of which didn't mute the paint in anyway.

I think quite often it's to easy to research too much into a product so you might have already put it on a pedestal in your mind before you even tried it.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Disagree all you want, polished paint will pop and shine dull unpolished paint won't. Your experience is of a polished paint, do you think blackfire would've made untreated paint shine?


Unpolished paint ain't gonna look great whatever LSP is applied, but Blackfire makes polished, glazed paint look even better and I'd say markedly so.

However, most LSPs I've used(not that many really) don't add anything 
in looks and perhaps even mute a well prepped surface.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Another shout for the Blackfire kit, use it on both my cars 

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-wet-ice-over-fire-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZBFWIF00


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Blackfire, especially with the wax, will work outstandingly well on metallic or pearlescent black. 

Werkstat will work but it can look a little cold on black, whereas Blackfire has more depth and wetness. For silvers etc, I'd go with Werkstat, for metallic black, Blackfire (the Blackfire kits should, courier dependant, be back in stock tomorrow).


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

In agreement with John. As mentioned by others and of my opinion too that its all in the paint cleaning and prep, and it is the optical clarity as mentioned that will maximise the flake pop, but can look a little sterile/ cold, so add a wax topper for the BF.

I recently tried out OptiSeal and Reload as an experiment on a pearl black RS4. I had used the OS on an RS6 couple of weeks back and it really impressed; so I used it on an RS4 that has a darker, deeper black, not such a gray black and was disappointed, as above it looked very cold and no depth, immense flake though. Decided to give Reload a go, and WOW, it really darkened the paint as well as maintaining the flake. The owner had thought I had spent hours polishing it to get the depth of colour back, no I just changed the LSP, he had never seen it looking that black or flakey he commented. 

Werkstatt, BF, OS (with OCW topper) have been my regulars for Audi Pearls, will be trying Reload more I think.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Did my car at the weekend with 2 coats of werkstatt acrylic after polishing, IPA wipe and then using werkstatt prime. Bought the kit on recommendation of [email protected] This is only the 2nd time I have used it, the first was a rushed single coat of jett a couple of months back and I wasn't overly impressed. However, with 2 coats on it is much better. Had a bit of rain yesterday/last night and the car was beading good style and the rain just ran off the vertical panels. This morning the car was dry and no water spots or marks, so that increases my opinions of it. I'm going to see how it goes and then decide whether to keep using it or try something else.

The m3 craig is talking about, was done with 2 coats of dodo purple haze, I just lazily watched as it was applied but looked easy to put on and remove, and did actually add a lot to the finish. might get myself a panel pot and give that a try at some point.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Dohnut said:


> Did my car at the weekend with 2 coats of werkstatt acrylic after polishing, IPA wipe and then using werkstatt prime. Bought the kit on recommendation of [email protected] This is only the 2nd time I have used it, the first was a rushed single coat of jett a couple of months back and I wasn't overly impressed. However, with 2 coats on it is much better. Had a bit of rain yesterday/last night and the car was beading good style and the rain just ran off the vertical panels. This morning the car was dry and no water spots or marks, so that increases my opinions of it. I'm going to see how it goes and then decide whether to keep using it or try something else.


Another couple of coats (I don't see any gain in more than 4) will add a wee bit more depth and tighten up the beading really nicely too.


----------

